# ارجو المساعدة اتمنى الرد على موضوعى



## مارينا2010 (26 يناير 2012)

:yahoo:انا عندى طفل عنده سنه وشهرين وشقى ومش عرفه اعمل ايه هو بيخذ كل شى ويرمه على الارض  ولما اخذ الحاجة منه بيعيط حتى العابه بيكسرها وانا مش عرفه اعمل ايه ازاى افهمه ان كده غلط  ارجو الرد:t32:


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخايهوللك ياحبييتى
بس دة لسة صغير اوى ومش هيفهم
انتى ابعدى عن ايدة اى حاجة ممكن يبوظها 
وبلاش تضريبة طبعا
قوليلو كدة نوووووو او غلط
ومرة ف مرة هيفهم
وع فكرة كل الاطفال حتى الكبار منهم بيكسرو اللعب
انا عيالى لحد ناو اللعبة تجاب النهاردة مش يطلع عليها الصبح سلمية
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2012)

مارينا2010 قال:


> :yahoo:انا عندى طفل عنده سنه وشهرين وشقى ومش عرفه اعمل ايه هو بيخذ كل شى ويرمه على الارض  ولما اخذ الحاجة منه بيعيط حتى العابه بيكسرها وانا مش عرفه اعمل ايه ازاى افهمه ان كده غلط  ارجو الرد:t32:


هههههههههههه ربنا يخلى
سنة وشهرين دة لسه صغنن 
التعليم بشويش وواحدة واحدة وهو فى السن دة بيحب التقليد ويحب يستكشف الحاجات فطبيعى يكسرها
وبعدين ما يكسر يعيش ويكسر كل اللعب :t33:
أهم حاجة متزعقلهوش وبراحة 

+ أنا جاوبت من خلال معاملتى للاطفال للى فى السن دة مش عن دراسة لأوكى

ربنا يخليهولك ويباركلك فيه
آمين


----------



## sparrow (26 يناير 2012)

بصي الطبيعي ان كل الاطفال اشقياء وبيكسروا اللعب
بس طبعا انتي الي تقدري تحددي اذا كان تكسيره وشقاوته طبيعيه ولا فيها عنف بزيادة 
لو انتي حاسه انه عنيف بزيادة
 دا ممكن يكون في شئ تاعب نفسيته
يعني حد بيتخانق قدامه ,بيزعق , الاهتمام بيه قليل  , مفتقد لشئ معين 
الاطفال بيحسوا كويس جداا لكل الي بيحصل حواليهم متقليش دا طفل مش فاهم 

كمان ممكن يكون الطفل عنده طاقه زيادة وبيطلعها في التكسير وكده
 فانتي لازم تستغلي الطاقه في شئ ايجابي 
جربي توديه يجري ويتنطط في نادي الكنيسه او ماشابه 

ربنا معاكي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

*سنه و شهرين --  الطفل زكى جدا جدا و يفهم-- يجب ان تعلميه ان ما يفعله خطاء--- قولى له ان ما فعله خطاء-- و عندما يبداء بمسك شىء اكتفى بتعليه صوتك :"هاااااا و بعدييين" و يجب ان تقوليها بحزم شديد و نظره حااده الطفل يفهم اختلاف النظرات--*
*سوف تتباطاء حركته و سوف يتردد قليلا ولكنه سوف يمسك بالشىء و يرميه--- *
*وبخيه و كونى حازمه و ضعى الشىء مكانه مره اخرى-- و كررى الفعل حتى يفهم-- و لا تتئثرى بالبكاء-- فالطفل يعلم  كيف يستعطف الاهل-- فهو زكى جدا --*
*هو ده الوقت الى لاذم تعلميه فيه-- و مش كويس يكسر اللعب-- بجب ان تظهرى له حزنك على اللعبه-  يجب ان يتعلم من الصغر ----*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ربنا يخايهوللك ياحبييتى​
> بس دة لسة صغير اوى ومش هيفهم
> انتى ابعدى عن ايدة اى حاجة ممكن يبوظها
> وبلاش تضريبة طبعا
> ...


*هتضيعى العيال يا رانيا---- هههههههههههه  لازم يفهمو ان اللعب دى بفلوس و بابا و ماما بيشتغلو و بيتعبو علشان بجيبو اللعب-- و لاذم بفهمو ان كدا هما مش هيبقا عندهم لعب يلعبو بيها-- لاذم من صغرهم يتعلمو-- ان لكل شىء قيمه--*
*تعالى اديكى دروس يا بنت-- بنفس كيكه الشيكولا مش هاخد كتير يعنى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## aymonded (26 يناير 2012)

طبعاً الأخت المحبوبة أحبوا أعدائكم ردت ردود عملية واقعية وضرورية جداً، وممكن الرجوع لموضوع [ أساسيات تأديب الأطفال والقواعد الصحيحة للعقاب ] وقد وضعته الآن وللدخول عليه أضغطي *هُنـــــــــــا*، وهبك الله كل حكمة وجعل ابنك إناء خاص لحلول الله القدوس مُحيي أنفسنا، االنعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## scream man (26 يناير 2012)

*أساسيات تأديب الأطفال*



1.  ابدئي بتأديب الطفل عند بلوغه 6 أشهر من العمر لحمايته ( بدون ضرب نهائياً )
2.  حذري الطفل من السلوك الخاطئ بقاعدة واضحة ومباشرة مثلاً: "لا تدفع أخاك أو لا تلقي الأشياء على الأرض"
3.  وضحي للطفل السلوك الحسن والمقبول مثلاً: "عليك أن تطالع الكتب عندما أتحدث بالهاتف، أو أذهب ألعب عندما أتحدث مع أحد ...الخ"
4.  تجاهلي الأخطاء الهامشية وغير المهمة في السلوك مثل أرجحة الأرجل...الخ
5.  ضعي قواعد معقولة وممكنة التنفيذ وفي متناول الطفل
6.  لا تعاقبي الطفل على السلوك الطبيعي في سنه مثل مص الإصبع أو الخوف من الانفصال أي الابتعاد عنك أو عن والده
7.  ركزي في البداية على قاعدتين أو ثلاث فقط مع إعطاء الأولوية لسلامة الطفل
8.  لا تستخدمي العقاب لتغيير السلوك العنادي مثل التبول في السروال و*بخاصة عدم الأكل*
9.  الثبات و الانتظام في تطبيق القواعد التأديبية.



*قواعد العقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــاب*



1.  لا تكوني  مترددة و نفذي ما تقولين بكل دقة ولا تتراجعي عنه مهما كان الأمر، مع  التركيز في ما تقولين لئلا تنطقين بكلام لا تستطيعي تنفيذه مما يجعل صورتك  تهتز أمام الطفل ولا يثق في كلامك دائماً ويعلم أنك تهددينه تهديد وهمي،  وهذا مثل الأخطاء الشائعة في كلمة [ هاموتك، هاقطعك، هاضربك بالكرسي ...  الخ ]. 
2.  وجهي الطفل  بعطف ومودة: خاطبيه كما تحبين أن يخاطبك الناس، تجنبي التعنيف والاحتقار،  فالطفل يتعلم من أسلوبك و ألفاظك. " أنا آسفة لكن ما اقدرش أخليك تعمل  كذا...". 
3.  يجب توقيع  العقاب حال وقوع الخطأ: فإن تأجيل العقاب يقلل من فاعليته ولن يبقى له معنى  سوى تعذيب الطفل وتأنيبه ولن يفهم أساس المشكلة. 
4.  ذكري الطفل في *جملة واحدة* بالقاعدة السلوكية التي تعاقبينه على خرقها: و ذكريه بالسلوك المرغوب فيه. 
5.  تجاهلي حجج  الطفل عند قيامك بعقابه: ولكن ناقشيه لاحقاً في ذلك و بهدوء ولا تناقشيه في  الموضوع ساعة توقيع العقاب بأي حال من الأحوال. 
6.  اجعلي العقاب قصيراً: كإبعاد اللعب يوماً واحداً أو العزل في مكان لوحده لمدة 5 دقائق بحد أقصى. 
7.  عاملي الطفل بعد إنزال العقاب به بمحبة و ثقة: و*لا تعودي للتعليق على الخطأ* مهما كانت الأسباب ولو حتى تكرر هذا الخطأ. 
8.  وجهي العقاب للجرم لا للطفل نفسه: تجنبي الإهانات والتعميم "*أنت* *ما تعملش حاجة* *صح أبداً*". 
9.  الضرب: يكون ذلك براحة اليد، لمرة واحدة فقط في اليوم، على اليدين أو الرجلين، والضرب ليس لتألم الطفل أو تعذيبه بل *لتصوير العقاب*  الناتج عن الخطأ الكبير، ولا تضربي الطفل قبل سنة من العمر بأي حال أو لأي  حجة مهما كانت مقنعة أو سبب أو وصفة من أحد من الناس مهما على شأنه أو كان  مطاعاً وحكيماً، لأن هذا ضرر بالغ جداً للطفل، وحذاري كل الحذر من صفع  الطفل على وجهه إطلاقاً ولا في أي سنة من العمر مهما ما كانت حجتك.  




*وسائل التأديب والنتائج المترتبة عليها*



*أولاً: اختيار الوسيلة المناسبة للعمر: *

1.   من الولادة حتى 6 أشهر: لا يحتاج الطفل إلى تأديب 
2.   من 6 أشهر  إلى 3 سنوات: خلق الجو المنزلي، صرف الانتباه عن الطفل، تجاهل التصرفات،  الرفض الشفهي وغير الشفهي، التأديب الحركي، الهجر. 
3.   من 3 إلى 5 سنوات: الأساليب السابقة (خاصة الهجر) .
4.   من 5 سنوات إلى سن المراهقة: الأساليب السابقة، تأخير منح الإمتيازات، مناقشة الأمور في اجتماعات الأسرة. 
5.   سن المراهقة: النتائج المنطقية للسلوك، اجتماعات الأسرة، لابد من التوقف عن الهجر والتأديب الحركي 

*ثانياً: خلق البيئة المنزلية*:  تغيير الأشياء المحيطة بالطفل وإزالة ما قد يسبب له مشكلة مثل البوابات والأقفال ... 

*ثالثاً: صرف انتباه الطفل عن السلوك الخاطىء*:   إلى شيء آخر يجذبه بعيداً عن مثيرات هذا السلوك بهدوء بدون أي شيء يُثير  اهتمامه للخطأ الذي فعل وبدون التحرك السريع نحوه حينما يخطأ أو أي أظهر رد  فعل مفاجئ لأن هذا كفيل أن يخلق عنده حب الاستطلاع والانتباه لما تريد أن  تصرف انتباه عنه .  

*رابعاً: تجاهل السلوك السيئ للطفل:* خاصة إذا لم يكن هذا السلوك خطراً مثل البكاء، الإزعاج، الشجار، المقاطعة، الغضب... 

*خامساً: التعبير عن عدم الموافقة على السلوك شفهياً و غير شفهي:* إما بلطف أو بنظرة صارمة و قول "لا" أو "كف عن كذا". 

*سادساً: التأديب الحركي أو نقل الطفل إلى مكان آخر:*  قد لا يوافق رغبته مثل الفراش أو الكرسي.. 

*سابعاً: هجر الطفل أو عزله اجتماعيا:* بصورة مؤقتة إلى مكان ممل لمدة دقيقة واحدة لكل سنة من سنوات العمر و لا تتجاوز 5 دقائق. و يعد الهجر من أنجح الأساليب التأديبية. 

*ثامناً: استغلال النتائج الطبيعية للسلوك الخاطىء:*  عندما يكسر لعبته لا يصبح لديه لعبة ويجب أن يتحمل ذلك وطبعاً لمده معينه  لا تقل في البداية عن يومين حينما يحسن من سلوكه أما إذا كرر ذلك تطول  المدة أربعة أيام أو أسبوع ثم أسبوعين ثم شهر وهكذا تزيد كلما كرر هذا  الخطأ مع ملاحظة أن لا نتراجع عن المدة التي حددناها مهما شعرنا أن الطفل  كان نادماً على فعلته لأن ذلك كفيل بأن يجعله أن يُكرر الخطأ مرة أخرى  ويستهتر بالعقاب، وحذاري من أن يحن أحد الطرفين سواء الأب أو الأم ويأتي  بلعبة جديدة للطفل بحجة أنه يرى ان كفاية على الطفل انه شعر بالندم وبحجة  كفاية كده لا زم مانزعلشي ابننا كتير، احذروا هذا جداً لأنه سيعود يكرر  الخطأ ويعرف أن المدة التي حددتموها سوف تنقض لأنكم ستحنون في النهاية ..

*تاسعاً: استغلال النتائج المنطقية للسلوك الخاطىء:* ربط الحرمان من شيء محبب أو فقد الإمتيازات بالسلوك الخاطىء لجعل الطفل مسئولاً عن مشاكله وقراراته. 

*عاشراً: تأجيل منح الإمتيازات للطفل:*  عندما يطلب منه عمل شيء ما قبل السماح له بما يريد، مثل يمكنك اللعب عندما  تذاكر، فإذا لم يذاكر لا يسمح له باللعب. مع عدم المبالغة في وقت  المذاكرة، بل تحدد أوقات روتينية للمذاكرة واللعب، بدون أخذ مساحة أكبر لأي  منهما مهما ما كان الأمر.

*حادي عشر: إطلاع الطفل على شعورك تجاه سلوكه (رسائل الأنا):* قولك "أنا زعلانه من فعلك كذا" أفضل من قولك "أنت عملت...." لأن الأخيرة تفجر رد فعل عكسي. 

*ثاني عشر: مناقشة المشكلات من خلال تنظيم اجتماعات الأسرة:*و  يصلح ذلك للأطفال الكبار (من سن 10) سنوات الذين يحتاجون للحديث مع  الوالدين وليبدأ الحديث بقول: "نحتاج لتغيير السلوك كذا...، ما رأيك كيف  يمكن أن تقوم بذلك؟ وما هو المناسب في رأيك؟". 

*ثالث عشر: التوقف المؤقت عن العقاب البدني:** بالذات للعدوانية والعنف بمعنى أن لا نُعاقب الطفل بالضرب، لأن ذلك يعطي انطباعا للطفل بأن العنف سلوك مقبول لحل المشكلات. *

*رابع عشر: التوقف عن الصراخ مهما كانت الأسباب أو الأعذار:* الصراخ يعلم الصراخ ، والحديث بصوت هادئ  يعلم الهدوء واللباقة وفهم الأمور والوصول لحل عملي صحيح. 

*خامس عشر: تعزيز السلوك الحسن:*  أبذلي جهداً خاصاً في تتبع السلوك الحسن وكافئيه بنظرة حانية و تربيت على  الكتف وكلمة طيبة، وممكن تقبيله، فالحصول على رضى الوالدين أعظم جائزة  للطفل.




*التأديب بالهجـــــــــــــر*



ويكون ذلك في: 
(1)  الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرير 
(2)  المقاعد أو أركــــــــان الغرفة 
(3)غرفة مع ترك الباب مفتــــــوح 
(4)   في غرفة مع غلق البـــــــاب 

*كيف يتم عزل الطفل: *

(1)  تحدد الفترة  التي يتم فيها عزل الطفل بدقيقة مقابل كل سنة من العمر بحد أقصى 5 دقائق،  وإذا غادر المكان يعاد إليه دون ضرب أو تأنيب ويعاد حساب المدة من جديد. 
 (2) وضع الطفل في  العزل.  يطلب منه ذلك وأن لم يسمع ويٌجيب يحمل إلى مكان العزل، ولا يٌلتفت  لبكائه أو الاحتجاج أو الزن أو أي كلام يقوله.  وبمجرد أن يعتاد الطفل على  هذا النظام فإنه يقوم بالذهاب لمكان العزل بنفسه عندما يطلب منه ذلك. 
(3)  إبقاء الطفل في مكان العزل للمدة المطلوبة ومراقبته للالتزام بالعزل.  إذا لزم الأمر فامسكيه طوال المدة. 
(4) إنهاء فترة  العزل عندما تقررين أنت ذلك. وعامليه بعد ذلك بصورة طبيعية جداً دون أي  إساءة أو تذكير بما حصل نهائياً، لأن التأديب ينتهي عند انتهاء الوقت ولا  يُعاد الإشارة إليه أبداً، وبخاصة أمام أي شخص آخر أو أخوته، مهما كانت  الأسباب، ومهما كانت وجه نظرك، أو اقتناعك بأن هذا للصالح.
(5)   ممارسة أسلوب العزل يجب أن لا تتم إلا بعد أن *يشرح ذلك للطفل*.  ومن المهم أن يعرف أنماط السلوك الحسن والخاطىء.



*التأديب بالعقــــــــاب البدني*



(1)  عند ضرب الطفل يجب أن تكون يدك مفتوحة وأن تضربي من فوق الملابس 
(2)  اضربي على الكتف أو اليدين 
(3)   يجب ألا تزيدي على ضربة واحدة 
(4)   لا تضربي الطفل الذي لم يبلغ عاماً 
(5)  تجنبي رج الطفل بعنف .
(6)   لا تستخدمي الضرب أكثر من مرة واحدة في اليوم مهما كانت الأسباب. 
(7)    تعلمي بعض أساليب التهذيب البديلة عن الضرب 
(8)   لا تضربي  الطفل أبدا وأنت فاقدة السيطرة على نفسك أو مضطربة، بل بعدما تهدئين وفي  حالة من الهدوء التام، وضبط النفس وفي كامل الوعي والإدراك.
(9) لا تستخدمي أبداً العقاب البدني للطفل على سلوكه العدواني 
(10)  لا تسمحي  لمربية الطفل أو مدرسه بضربه أو أي شخص غريب أو قريب مهما كانت الأسباب  ومهما كان وضعة أو مكانته، أنت والأب فقط لا غير.

*ملاحظة هامة للغاية:*
يتحتم عدم أخبار  أي شخص مهما كان ،حتى ولو الجد أو الجدة، عن معاقبة الطفل وما أحدثة من  أضرار أو مشاكل، أحذر عزيزي الأب واحذري عزيزتي الأم، أن تخبروا أي شخص  مهما أن كان عن شقاوة الطفل أو مشكلاته مع أخوته أو معكم أو أي مخالفة  عملها أو أي عقاب عاقبتموه به، واحذروا من الصراخ في وجهه مهما ان كانت  الأسباب، بل أخبروا الناس أو الأشخاص عن مدى براعة الطفل ومحاسنه والأشياء  الحسنه التي يصنعها، والعلاقة الجيدة التي بين أخوته، بمعنى آخر أخبروا  الناس *عن كل شيء جميل ترونه فيه، شرط أن **يكون فعلاً في**ه*،  ولا تحاولا أن تقولا شيئاً من الأشياء الجيدة التي لا توجد فيه، بقصد  المديح لأجل المديح، لأن ذلك كفيل أن يُعلم الطفل الكذب، والتهرب من  المسئولية بالتحايل والكذب، وأيضاً يجعل الطفل ينظر أليكم نظره كراهية،  بسبب أنكم لا تحبون تصرفاته وأنكم تتهربون منها ومن شخصيته بالتحايل أمام  الناس بإظهار ما هوَّ ليس فيه، وذلك لكي تفتخروا بأنفسكم وحسن تربيتكم له،  فيعود المدح والفضل إليكم أنتم، أما هوَّ فليس له أي فضل في سلوكه الحسن.

*ابتعدوا عن  تهديده بأخباركم الناس المقربين إليه أو مدرسيه أو أصدقائه عن مساوئه أو عن  العقاب الذي أنزلتموه به، مثل قول ( أنا ها قول لأستاذك في الكنيسة أنك  عملت كذا، أو ها قول لأصحابك ان ما يمشوش معاك تاني علشان مش بتسمع الكلام،  أو ها قول لجدك ما يلعبش معاك علشان أنت وحش، أو أي كلام من هذا القبيل)،  هذا الكلام نتيجته سيئة للغاية وسيولد عند الطفل كراهية لأمه وأبيه، ويدل  أيضاً على حالة من ضعف الأب والأم وقلة الحيلة، لأنهم لا يستطيعوا أن  يمسكوا بزمام الأمور فاضطروا أن يتحايلوا على الطفل بالتهديد والوعيد.*
*وتجنبوا إهانة الطفل وعقابه أثناء تحدثكم في التليفون مهما كانت الأسباب أو الدوافع، وأيضاً تجنبوا تماماً إهانة الطفل أو عقابه  أمام أي شخص مهما كان *.​


----------



## مارينا2010 (28 يناير 2012)

*شكرا rania  على نصائحك الحلو دى بس فى حاجة هو بيروح على البوتجاز بيلعب فى الشعال الذاتى او الحلة على النار والمطبخ ملوش باب هو بصى شقى خالص ومرسى ليكى
*


----------



## مارينا2010 (29 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليكم ومرسى على النصائح الحلو دى​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 يناير 2012)

الطفل فى هذا السن بيكون زى العجين تقدرى تشكلى فيه زى ما انتى عوزة... ولكن هل الطفل يقبل التشكل او يريد تشكيل نفسه بنفسه

اولا . الطفل بيكون يحب يكتشف الحاجة زى تمام وهو اصغر من كده بيكون طريقة الاكتشاف هى الفم ... يعنى بيكون اى حاجة يحطها فى البق ... وبما انه كبر شوية يبق التكسير والتفكيك هو الاكتشاف ... هيكون غريب ردى لو قولت سبيه يكسر يمكن يكسر ويطلع شي جديد او تكتشفى انه بيعمل اشياء اخى من التكسير ... وهو ده طبعا مش الطبيعى بس بعد ملاحظتك ليه هتقدرى تعرفى هو بيكسر من اجل التخريب ولا بيكتشف بعد التكسير

معلومة فى كورسات فى معظم الكنائس ان كيفيه تربية الاطفال فى مختلف الاعمار
بيكون كورس سهل وعملى جدا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يناير 2012)

مارينا2010 قال:


> :yahoo:انا عندى طفل عنده سنه وشهرين وشقى ومش عرفه اعمل ايه هو بيخذ كل شى ويرمه على الارض  ولما اخذ الحاجة منه بيعيط حتى العابه بيكسرها وانا مش عرفه اعمل ايه ازاى افهمه ان كده غلط  ارجو الرد:t32:




الأطفال فى السن ده بيكونوا كدة .. وبعدين لما الطفل بيكون شقى وبيتحرك كتير دى حاجة كويسة 
ومعناها انه بيفكر .. وذكى . 

لكن الخوف من الطفل اللى مش بيتحرك ولا بيتشاقى 

وبعدين سنة وشهرين لسة صغير مش هيعمل حاجة تخوف أوى ... سيبية يلعب 

ويتنطط ويتشاقى على كيفة وبلاش تحبسى حريتة عشان يطلع شخصية سوية وعنده ثقة فى نفسة 

بشرط أن تعلمية وتعرفية الصواب لبعض الأخطاء ... ولكن بدون ضغط شديد 

يعنى تعرفية الخطأ الذى سيقع . إذا فعل هذا الشىء ... وتتركية يختار ما يحلو له . 

وذلك ليتعلم فى النهاية من إختيارة .. بهذة الطريقة ستنمو عنده الثقة بالنفس 

+
+
+

لكن لو حبستى حريتة ... هتعقدية وممكن ينطوى على نفسة 


+
+
+
لكن خلى بالك  بعد كدة من الحاجات اللى ممكن* تإذية* 

وخاصة فى المطبخ وكمان زى الأدوية وسوائل التنظيف والغسيل غيرها من الحاجات 

اللى ممكن يكون عايز يتعرف عليها من خلال فمه 

لإنه فى المرحلة دى بيتعرف على الأشياء الملموسة أمامة من خلال فمه مثلما قال الأخ 

Coptic4Ever2

*وعشان تكسبية ويسمع كلامك إنزلى لمستوى تفكيرة واتكلمى زية بالظبط .. عشان يقدر يفهمك ويسمعك كويس 

وبعدين انتى بتشتكى عشان دى اول تجربة لكى فى تربية الأطفال 

لكن بعد كدة هتكونى تمام وهتعرفى تتعاملى معاهم 

وعقبال لما تشوفية دكتــور جميـــل 
*


----------



## sosofofo (30 يناير 2012)

بصراحة شقاوة الاطفال بقت صعبة 
انا عندي بنتي ميرولا سنة وتسع شهور وتعالي شوفي بتعمل ايه شقية جدا جدا وعلي طول بتدور علي اي حاجة تمسكها وتبوظها ولا تعالي شوفي وهي بتخرج كل حاجة من اي درج ،دولاب حتي المواعين واللعب في كل حاجة
بس اقوللك ايه ربنا يخليهم لينا وكل سن ولها طبيعته ولازم نعرف ايه طبيعة السن علشان نعرف نتعامل ازاي وربنا يدينا الحكمة والصبر


----------



## مارينا2010 (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا Coptic4Ever2 و AL MALEKA HELANA  على الرد المقنع الحلو دة  

هو فعل اول طفل ليه ومش عرفه اتعمل معاه


----------



## مارينا2010 (4 فبراير 2012)

[/QUOTE]



sosofofo قال:


> بصراحة شقاوة الاطفال بقت صعبة
> انا عندي بنتي ميرولا سنة وتسع شهور وتعالي شوفي بتعمل ايه شقية جدا جدا وعلي طول بتدور علي اي حاجة تمسكها وتبوظها ولا تعالي شوفي وهي بتخرج كل حاجة من اي درج ،دولاب حتي المواعين واللعب في كل حاجة
> بس اقوللك ايه ربنا يخليهم لينا وكل سن ولها طبيعته ولازم نعرف ايه طبيعة السن علشان نعرف نتعامل ازاي وربنا يدينا الحكمة والصبر


شكرا على الرد  فعلا هنعمل ايه يعنى كل الاطفال فيهم حبة شقاوة


----------



## ROWIS (4 فبراير 2012)

*مفيش مشكلة انه يعيط، العياط مش مضر ليه على فكرة
المهم يعرف انك طالما قولتي ده غلط يبقى غلط، ولكن تقولي غلط وتشيلي اللعبة منه فهو يروح يعيط فتروحي انتي تديله اللعبة تاني، يبقى هو فهم الفولة يافندم وكل مرة هايفضل يعيط علشان يعمل اللي هو عاوزة، بل كل مرة هايزود العياط لان هو عرف الطريقة اللي يحقق بيها هدفه.
طنشيه، هايتعب من العياد ويسكت وهايفهم ان لما ماما تقول ده لأ او ده غلط يبقى أنتهى.*


----------



## ROWIS (4 فبراير 2012)

*اه على فكرة العياط بيعمل غسيل للعين وبيعمل تقريباً عملية توسيع للشعب الهوائية
يعني العياط مفيد هههههه*


----------



## مارينا2010 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الرد ROWIS​


----------

